
Apple's AirPods are smart wireless earbuds with a new W1 chip - sz4kerto
https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/07/apple-airpods/
======
chris_7
Wired headphones:

\- "Just work"

\- Never run out of batteries (in less time than a cross-country flight!)

\- Have impeccable audio quality (well, not AirPods, but...)

\- Can be hung on your neck for a quick conversation

\- Are protected from falls by the cord

~~~
freddyc
Add to that: never get separated so that you always have two earbuds! I see
these quickly becoming an annoyance when you can find one earbud but for the
life of you can't locate the other.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Considering the shortish battery life and the fact the case is a battery pack
I suspect most people will always have the case with them and always put them
into the case when not using them. That might limit this problem.

~~~
jonknee
I love that I can keep earbuds in a pocket, but there's no way I can keep a
case like that in my pocket. I guess I'll be using the included dongle.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I think the case looks pretty small. Hard to tell from the videos but I'm
hoping it's small enough that it's no big deal to put it in my pocket.

~~~
jonknee
There is no way I am going to be sitting on that hard plastic case.

------
archagon
Lightning and proprietary wireless standards are "the future"? Garbage. Apple
is segregating the audio market.

If you truly believe in your tech, make it an open standard. The future will
not be owned by a single corporation.

------
k-mcgrady
If these work as well as they say they will I'm pretty excited about them.
Making the case a battery pack was a pretty cool solution to the limitations
on battery size such a small device has. I was worried about damage if they
fall out but after thinking about it the only time my EarPods fall out is when
my arm catches the wire so I guess they should be fine.

------
claar
Price just revealed, $159. Seems about $100 high to me.

------
cobookman
New business idea, sell a lightning male to mini jack male cable allowing a
lot of high end headphones to simply convert by replacing their cables.

~~~
jonknee
... That connector is already included in the box of every iPhone 7.

~~~
cobookman
They have a lightening to female mini jack. Not a 3-6ft lightening to male
mini jack.

~~~
teknologist
Or, better yet, a wireless dongle to male mini jack. The guts of these things
have to be small/light enough to clip to the side of a high-end set.

------
sz4kerto
Poor Bragi.

